
Launch HN: Trace – simplify purchasing and budgets for your business - mikegonz
Hi, I&#x27;m Mike, one of the founders of Trace.<p>We built Trace for anyone who&#x27;s had to make a purchase or manage a budget at a business. If that&#x27;s you, you&#x27;re likely familiar with budget requests, vendor reviews, contract policies, BvA meetings, and for those truly unfortunate, POs. No, your Finance team doesn&#x27;t hate you, they&#x27;re just dealing with old-school finance technology like planning systems, Excel, and ERPs. I know first-hand as a former VP of Finance at a 1,500+ employee business.<p>Along with my co-founders Martin Destagnol and Matt Gonzalez, we set out to shield people from complex financial systems and make working with Finance simple.<p>Trace is the first Budget-to-Pay platform providing smart and collaborative financial operations and analytics. With Trace, teams can manage their budgets, make purchases, and track their performance. Trace is for early Procurement teams and advanced FP&amp;A and Accounting teams ready to automate their work and delight their budget-owners and purchasers.<p>Here are some of the things Trace provides:<p>• A purchase experience that guides buyers with a single flow – orchestrating teams and integrating systems for budget requests, security and contract reviews, and purchase orders.<p>• Lightning-fast analytics that connects your ERP and budget data – so your analysts can navigate from summary level dashboards to granular purchase and contract information in an instant.<p>• Onboard new vendors, track key contract terms, and automate spend management processes, audits, and analysis.<p>Our team is relentless in our common pursuit to make Finance simple and we do this to improve the financial health of all businesses so their people can thrive. Our mission is now more important than ever.<p>We&#x27;d love to hear from you:<p>• Check us out on product hunt: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;trace-93c507a7-2825-4373-aaf3-b441bea40813<p>• If you&#x27;re interested in joining our team, please visit www.tracehq.com&#x2F;about#careers.
======
mikegonz
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/trace-93c507a7-2825-4373-a...](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/trace-93c507a7-2825-4373-aaf3-b441bea40813)

